# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Frog season in South Africa

## Nick Evans

Here are some photos of the frogs that I have found this season in the province of KwaZulu Natal, South Africa.

Argus Reed Frog (Hyperolius argus)


Painted Reed Frog (Hyperolius marmoratus)



Tinker Reed Frog (Hyperolius tuberilinguis)



Waterlily Frog (Hyperolius pusillis)



Male Pickersgill's Reed Frog (Hyperolius pickersgilli). Critically Endangered. 



Female Pickersgill's Reed Frog (Hyperolius pickersgilli). Critically Endangered.



Delicate Leaf-folding Frog (Afrixalus delicatus)



Natal Leaf-folding Frog (Afrixalus spinifrons). Vulnerable.



Greater Leaf-folding Frog (Afrixalus fornasinii)



Natal Tree Frog (Leptopelis natalensis)



Brown-backed Tree Frog (Leptopelis mossambicus)



Southern Foam-nest Frog (Chiromantis xerampelina)




Bushveld Rain Frog (Breviceps adspersus)



Mozambique Rain Frog (Breviceps mossambicus)



Knocking Sand Frog (Tomopterma krugerensis)



Natal Sand Frog (Tomopterma natalensis)



Tremolo Sand Frog (Tomopterma cryptotis)



Kloof Frog (Natalobatrachus bonebergi). Endangered.



Natal Cascade Frog (Hadromophryne natalensis). Threatened.



Snoring Puddle Frog (Phrynobatrachus natalensis)



Spotted Shovel-nosed Frog (Hemisus guttatus). Vulnerable



Mottled Shovel-nosed Frog (Hemisus marmoratus).



Sharp-nosed Grass Frog (Ptychadena oxyrhynchus)



Broad-banded Grass Frog (Ptychadena mossambica)



Striped Stream Frog (Strongylopus fasciatus)



Banded Rubber Frog (Phrynomantis bifasciatus)



Red-legged Kassina (Kassina senegalensis)



Bushsqueaker (Athroleptis wahlbergi)



Bronze Caco (Cacosternum nanum)




Guttural Toad (Amietophrynus gutturalis)



Eastern Olive Toad (Amietophrynus garmani)



Red Toad (Schismaderma carens)

----------


## Carlos

Hello Nick and thank you so much for sharing this group of outstanding photographs  :Big Applause:  .  Favorite ones in here are the Painted Reed Frog and the Red Toad.

May I ask what lens set-up you use?  Recently I tried to take photo's of skittish Coqui frogs in the field and could not get close enough to them before all leapt away.  Maybe my approach technique needs stealth improvement  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Nick Evans

Hi Carlos

Thanks, glad you like the photos! I use a 100mm macro lens, but I often have the same problem as you!!

----------

Mentat

----------


## Heather

Great photos as always, Nick! Thank you for sharing with us. I always look forward to your photos and trips  :Smile: .

----------


## Lynn

They are beautiful,  Nick
Thanks for taking the time to share these with us ! 
Lynn

----------


## Namio

I love that Mozambique Rain Frog. Such a cute grumpy little face! Thank you for the post, Nick!

----------

